# John Barry - Robin And Marian - The Ride To Sherwood , The Ride To Nottingham



## classicfan

A classic.  This was deserving of an Oscar, I reckon. One of my all time favorite pieces of music from any musical genre. This theme makes you happy to be alive! RIP John Barry - who died earlier this year.


----------



## Cdh

john Barry, the greatest, for me though the best score was for Raise the Titanic, very moving piece


----------

